# Star Wars: Carrie Fisher im Alter von 60 Jahren gestorben



## Darkmoon76 (27. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Carrie Fisher im Alter von 60 Jahren gestorben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Carrie Fisher im Alter von 60 Jahren gestorben


----------



## Orzhov (27. Dezember 2016)

Machs gut.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Dezember 2016)

RIP. Der nächste Star meiner Kindheit verläßt uns viel zu früh....   

Wie beschissen kann das Jahr noch werden ???


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Dezember 2016)

2016 ist noch nicht satt...


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Dezember 2016)

Was ist das denn für ein mieses Jahr? Hört es auf, wie es angefangen hat?

Ruhe in Frieden, Prinzessin Leia ... was zum Glück bald auch auf das Jahr 2016 zutrifft, auch wenn das der Welt wenig Frieden gebracht hat.


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2016)

Erst Kenny Baker ... ._.

#FickDich2016


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Dezember 2016)

Ruhe in Frieden Prinzessin


----------



## MichaelG (27. Dezember 2016)

Sieht echt danach aus. Dieses Jahr ist echt beschissen.

Angefangen von

-Achim Menzel
-David Bowie
-Alan Rickman
-Gene Wilder
-Emerson Lake and Palmer (2 Mitglieder)
-Sascha Lewandowski
-den Sänger von Earth Wind and Fire
-Rick Parfitt (Status Quo)
-Miriam Pielhau
-Jana Thiel
-H.-J. Gentscher
-Peter Vaughan (Game of Thrones)
-Robert Vaughn
-John Glenn
-Georger Michael
-Manfred Krug
-Pete Burns (Dead Or Alive)
-Prince
-Tamme Hanken
-Bud Spencer
-Götz George
-Muhamed Ali
-je ein Bandmitglied von den Ärzten, den Toten Hosen und Trio
-Roger Cicero
-Henrjike Fitz
-Westerwelle
-Peter Lustig

Gut bei Ü80 jährigen sag ich ja nichts. Aber sehr viele sind auch viel zu früh gegangen.  

Aber 2016 ist bezüglich Abgängen echt gierig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Dezember 2016)

Michael... DU!HAST!ANTON!YELCHIN!VERGESSEN!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sieht echt danach aus. Dieses Jahr ist echt beschissen.
> 
> Angefangen von
> 
> ...



Du hast Kenny Baker vergessen.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Dezember 2016)

Stimmt. War das auch dieses Jahr ???? Echte Sch.................*zensiert*.  Hatte er noch in Beyond mitgespielt ?

Und ja Kenny Baker (R2D2). Stimmt vollkommen....  

Echt ein Jahr für die Mülltonne.....


----------



## Worrel (27. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ... Aber 2016 ist bezüglich Abgängen echt gierig.



Vollständigere Liste: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nekrolog_2016


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Stimmt. War das auch dieses Jahr ???? Echte Sch.................*zensiert*.  Hatte er noch in Beyond mitgespielt ?



und muss vorallem noch in The Green Room so richtig gut gespielt haben, um sein Talent noch abseits von Star Trek zu zeigen


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Dezember 2016)

2017 kann ja nur besser werden, schlechter geht ja kaum noch. Bin froh wenn das Jahr vorbei ist


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Dezember 2016)

Naja, wir haben ja noch vier Tage mal schauen, wer noch so alles den Löffel abgibt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Dezember 2016)

Die Frau hat einiges mitgemacht, tut mir in diesem Fall besonders leid. Ich kannte sie aber nicht nur als Leia, sondern auch in anderen Rollen, z.b. als Tom Hanks Ehefrau in "Meine teuflischen Nachbarn". Sauwitziger Film^^


----------



## Worrel (27. Dezember 2016)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Naja, wir haben ja noch vier Tage mal schauen, wer noch so alles den Löffel abgibt.



Wer packt es noch? | Aktuelle Karten/Startcartoons | Postkarten | TITANIC – Das endgültige Satiremagazin


----------



## MichaelG (27. Dezember 2016)

Naja Kohl und auch Papa Ratzinger sind vom Alter her gesehen durchaus ernsthafte Kandidaten. Aber die anderen ?? Obwohl das hat 2016 auch nicht gestört U60-jährige plötzlich mitzunehmen.


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Dezember 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wer packt es noch? | Aktuelle Karten/Startcartoons | Postkarten | TITANIC – Das endgültige Satiremagazin


Ok,Till Schweiger ist da natürlich ein absoluter Geheimtipp. 

Und warum haben über den Namen Lenoard Cohen ein Bild von Bob Dylan?


----------



## Vordack (27. Dezember 2016)

Naja, jetzt ist der Beweis geliefert daß sie Han Solo liebte und nicht Luke  Ist ja kurz nach ihm gestorben...

Machs gut, Prinzessin...


----------



## Worrel (27. Dezember 2016)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Und warum haben über den Namen Lenoard Cohen ein Bild von Bob Dylan?


Aus demselben Grund, aus dem Erika plötzlich Senta heißt.


----------



## Evari0r (27. Dezember 2016)

Und 2016 gibt mir im Endspurt noch einen Tritt in die Eier.


----------



## moeykaner (27. Dezember 2016)

Rolling Stone Magazin hat Frank Sinatra auf der Liste....wut der is doch schon lange tot?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





moeykaner schrieb:


> Rolling Stone Magazin hat Frank Sinatra auf der Liste....wut der is doch schon lange tot?



Ja, seit fast 20 Jahren.


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2016)

ja, in dem Fall geht es aber wohl eher im Frank Sinatra Jr.


----------



## linktheminstrel (28. Dezember 2016)

RIP prinzessin


----------



## Frullo (28. Dezember 2016)

May the force be with you, Carrie 

Vermutlich sind so viele der Guten dieses Jahr gestorben, damit sie nicht miterleben müssen, wie Trump die Welt in den Abgrund reitet...


----------



## Evolverx (28. Dezember 2016)

Rest in Peace Carrie.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (28. Dezember 2016)

Schlimmer geht immer 

Da ist mein Freitagabend ja wohl belegt...wenn der VHS-Player noch im Keller ist jedenfalls.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belandriel (28. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> May the force be with you, Carrie
> 
> Vermutlich sind so viele der Guten dieses Jahr gestorben, damit sie nicht miterleben müssen, wie Trump die Welt in den Abgrund reitet...



Extrem gute Theorie! Das hab ich auch so manches Mal schon gedacht ^^

Im Übrigen finde ich es sehr schön, dass in diesem Forum weit weniger getrollt wird als bei der Konkurrenz. Was bei G***star los ist, spottet jeglicher Beschreibung. Gutes Publikum hier 

Nen guten Rutsch Euch allen!

Zum Thema: auch ich wünsche natürlich eine friedliche Ruhe für Frau Fisher. Sehr schade und viel zu früh


----------



## Rabowke (28. Dezember 2016)

Was wirklich bitter war, wir haben gestern Rogue One gesehen und ziemlich zum Ende hin hab ich eine Nachricht von meiner Frau erhalten, dass Carrie Fisher gestorben ist. Die, die den Film bereits gesehen haben, wissen ggf. welche Szene ich hier direkt meine ... das war schon etwas gruselig!


----------



## riesenwiesel (28. Dezember 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was wirklich bitter war, wir haben gestern Rogue One gesehen und ziemlich zum Ende hin hab ich eine Nachricht von meiner Frau erhalten, dass Carrie Fisher gestorben ist. Die, die den Film bereits gesehen haben, wissen ggf. welche Szene ich hier direkt meine ... das war schon etwas gruselig!


Ging mir ganz ähnlich. Ich hab die Nachricht auf dem Weg ins Kino gehört... besagte Szene wirkte dann zu dem Zeitpunkt fast schon irgendwie makaber :-/


----------



## weenschen (28. Dezember 2016)

Als ich sie 1978 im Kino sah, war ich hin und weg. Da war ich gerade 11 Jahre alt. Ich habe Carrie Fisher immer verehrt und werde das auch weiterhin tun.


----------



## Cicero (28. Dezember 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Vermutlich sind so viele der Guten dieses Jahr gestorben, damit sie nicht miterleben müssen, wie Trump die Welt in den Abgrund reitet...



Vermutlich sind sie alle nach Hause geflogen....

Jemand sollte mal bei der MIB anrufen. Ev. droht wieder ein Raumschiff mit der Vernichtigung der Erde...

/sarkamus

188192


----------



## stayxone (28. Dezember 2016)

Damn, R.I.P. Carrie "Princess Leia" Fisher 

Dieses Jahr bekommt einfach nicht genug ...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (28. Dezember 2016)

Naja, wenigstens können wir sie vermutlich 2017 nochmals sehen 

Dreharbeiten abgeschlossen: Fisher spielt ein letztes Mal Prinzessin Leia - n-tv.de


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Dezember 2016)

Einige ihrer SW-Kollegen haben sich übrigens auch schon via Social-Media von ihr verabschiedet, hier ein Auszug von einigen





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ll8lKdFXZv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Einige ihrer SW-Kollegen haben sich übrigens auch schon via Social-Media von ihr verabschiedet, hier ein Auszug von einigen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich mag die Art wie Abrams seine Trauer ausdrückt. In per Hand geschriebenen Zeilen. Kommt noch einen Tick persönlicher rüber, wie schon zuvor bei Anton Yelchin.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## spaceforce (29. Dezember 2016)

Oh man. Mein erster Kinobesuch fand 1977 statt und es war Star Wars. Ich glaube, ich habe den ganzen Film mit offenem Mund dagesessen. Der erste Kinobesuch an sich war ja schon ein kleines Abenteuer, aber mit Star Wars wurde es zu einem echten Erlebnis.  Das werde ich mein Leben nicht vergessen und Carrie Fisher war und bleibt ein fester Bestandteil davon. Ruhe in Frieden, meine Carrie.

Die "Abgänge" dieses Jahr sind schon wirklich deprimierend.


----------



## Enisra (29. Dezember 2016)

US actress Debbie Reynolds, mother of Carrie Fisher, in hospital - BBC News

well
Fuck


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Dezember 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> US actress Debbie Reynolds, mother of Carrie Fisher, in hospital - BBC News
> 
> well
> Fuck



Jetzt ist sie auch gestorben.
Debbie Reynolds Dead at 84 | Variety

Noch 3 Tage und 2016 zeigt sich weiter unersättlich.


----------



## Enisra (29. Dezember 2016)

ich glaube mal, ich lehne mich allzuweit aus dem Fenster, wenn ich mal sage dass das zu viel für sie war


----------



## Frullo (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich wünsche jetzt Billie Lourd ganz viel Kraft und hoffe, sie hat jetzt die Unterstützung die sie jetzt braucht.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Dezember 2016)

Das Jahr soll sich endlich vom Acker machen 

mir tut Carries Tochter so leid. Erst verliert sie ihre Mutter und 2 Tage darauf auch noch die Großmutter. Das ist so unfair, was dieser Familie gerade widerfährt


----------



## Chroom (29. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Du hast Kenny Baker vergessen.


 und auch Mr. Motörhead Lemmy Kilmister. R.I.P


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Dezember 2016)

Chroom schrieb:


> und auch Mr. Motörhead Lemmy Kilmister. R.I.P



Der ist aber noch Ende letzten Jahres gestorben, am 28. Dezember.
Nur die Beerdigung war im Januar 2016.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das ist so unfair, was dieser Familie gerade widerfährt


 Das Leben war noch nie fair.


----------



## Batze (29. Dezember 2016)

Ein Mensch ist gestorben, ein Mensch den man von der Leinwand her gefühlt gekannt hat, was natürlich nicht so stimmt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Schade das ein Mensch mit nur 60 Jahren gestorben ist, das ist wirklich Schade.
Aber nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger, alles andere ist doch Heuchelei.
Keiner von uns hier kannte sie, keiner hier hatte sie jemals kennen gelehrt, keiner hier hatte ein persönliches Verhältniss zu ihr.
Also übertreibt mal bitte alle nicht. Fast 25 Jahre lange hat sich niemand um sie gekümmert, keinen hat es interessiert und auf einmal ist sie der Mittelpunkt aller anderen nur weil sie mal eine Filmrolle hatte, so was von verlogen.
Die Frau ist gestorben weil sie wohl Exzessiv Alkohol und Drogen zu sich genommen hat und das nicht erst jetzt sondern schon seit über 30 Jahren.
Wie gesagt, schade das der Mensch gestorben ist, aber nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger.
Das kleine Kind was da momentan in Bangladesch wegen Hunger stirbt, oder das Kind was unsere Klamotten zusammen nähnt in Asien, genau jetzt, das tut mir mehr leid.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Dezember 2016)

Oh Mann. 
Mach mal halblang. 

Mich persönlich hat die Nachricht von Fishers Tod auch berührt (im Gegensatz zu der von George Michaels frühzeitigem Ableben). 

Das liegt meiner Meinung nach auch daran, dass einem das eigene Altern und Vergänglich sein (ein weniger pathetisches Wort fiel mir gerade nicht ein) bewusster wird, wenn die Helden der eigenen Kindheit und Jugend anfangen wegzusterben. 

Heuchelei ist die "Denkt denn keiner an die Kinder!!!!111!"-Masche. 

Da wird ja hier von manchen auch gerne mal mit zweierlei Maß gemessen...

Aber gut zu wissen, dass du politisch korrekte Kleidung trägst.


----------



## Batze (29. Dezember 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Oh Mann.
> Mach mal halblang.


Nö, ich sage eben nur so wie es eben ist. Über 25-30 Jahre lang hat diese Person niemanden interessiert, und jetzt auf einmal. Wobei die meisten noch nicht mal in dem Alter sind mit ihren Kommentaren wo sie damals im Kino waren bei den Original Filmen, das mal so nebenbei.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Dezember 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Nö, ich sage eben nur so wie es eben ist. *Über 25-30 Jahre lang hat diese Person niemanden interessiert*, und jetzt auf einmal.



Wer sagt das, und muss diese Diskussion unbedingt hier im Thread sein? Überlass es doch jedem selbst darüber zu entscheiden, wer um wen warum und wie trauert.


----------



## Batze (29. Dezember 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wer sagt das, und muss diese Diskussion unbedingt hier im Thread sein? Überlass es doch jedem selbst darüber zu entscheiden, wer um wen warum und wie trauert.


Ja klar, nichts dagegen.


----------



## spaceforce (30. Dezember 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Ein Mensch ist gestorben, ein Mensch den man von der Leinwand her gefühlt gekannt hat, was natürlich nicht so stimmt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Schade das ein Mensch mit nur 60 Jahren gestorben ist, das ist wirklich Schade.
> Aber nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger, alles andere ist doch Heuchelei.
> Keiner von uns hier kannte sie, keiner hier hatte sie jemals kennen gelehrt, keiner hier hatte ein persönliches Verhältniss zu ihr.
> ...



Das Argument "anderen geht es aber noch schlechter" ist immer ein sehr schlechtes Argument, denn damit kannst du alles relativieren. Sterben 10 Menschen irgendwo, wirst du einen Ort finden wo 20 gestorben sind. Siehst du einen Ort wo 20 gestorben sind, wirst du einen Ort mit 100 Toten finden usw.. Unbestritten, es gibt bedeutend elendigere Fälle, an denen wir alle unsere Mitschuld tragen und gerne die Augen davor verschließen, aber trotzdem kann und darf man auch um "nur" einen Toten trauern.

Beim Thema Tod geht es viel um Emotionen, auch um Erinnerungen. Natürlich kennen wir alle die Person Carrie Fisher nicht persönlich, aber viele verbinden damit etwas. In meinem Fall sind es eben wunderschöne Kindheitserinnerungen.  Übrigens: Es gibt auch hier Gamer im fortgeschrittenen Alter, die damals mit einem Atari XL oder C64 anfingen und bis heute gerne zocken, nur mal so nebenbei. Ich gehöre z.B. dazu.

Und wenn man sieht, wer dieses Jahr so alles aus Film & Musik verstorben ist, dann bricht da echt schon was weg, mit denen eben viele Menschen große Teile ihres Lebens und ihrer Kindheit verbinden.


----------



## Chroom (30. Dezember 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Der ist aber noch Ende letzten Jahres gestorben, am 28. Dezember.
> Nur die Beerdigung war im Januar 2016.


thx 4 info. Und Schande über mich


----------



## Scholdarr (30. Dezember 2016)

Nicht das Jahr 2016 hat vielen dieser berühmten Menschen den Tod gebracht, sondern ihr Drogenmissbrauch (und ihre psychischen Probleme)...


----------

